# What do you do to make your baby QUIT KICKING??!?!



## HidaShara (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm going completely insane.

The babe kicks, punches, lurches and rolls ALL THE TIME. It's not hiccups - it's much less regular, and often I can see my belly "tenting" where its little heels are hitting my uterus. It's just a very, very, very active baby. While I'm asleep, while I'm resting, while I'm walking and while I'm working. I don't believe for a second that this baby sleeps for more then twenty minutes at a time, ever.

I'm 31 weeks now and the baby is head-down. When it kicks hard (often) not only do I get a painful blow to the ribs or stomach, but it's darling little head jabs into my urethra. I feel like I'm going to pee myself even if I just went five minutes ago! And then there are the rapid kicking sessions, which are like riding a roller coaster. I feel like I have sea sickness.

So I'm listening to any and all crazy and conventional ideas. How do you make your baby chill out? What calms it down? Foods, music, voices.... what?! I'll try anything. I just want to fall asleep without feeling like there's a frat party in my belly!


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

DD was like that in utero, and well, is like that out of the womb too. She's 20 mo and has always been very alert, active, intense and mobile (or obviously aching to be) from Day 1.

You know how the PG books always say if you haven't felt baby move in a long time, you should drink OJ and lie down on your left side? I never ONCE had that concern!


----------



## andi-mama (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always read that brisk activity (walking, swimming, DTD







) "rocks" the baby to sleep. Maybe a power walk would work?


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

During my last pregnancy, when my son wouldnt stop kicking and I needed some sleep, I would put this little stuffed pooh that sings up to my stomach and it would seem to calm him down.. I think this would probably work with any kind of soothing music near the stomach... Hope it works for you too!

Jen


----------



## Sioko (Feb 3, 2007)

My second daughter was like that. She's still like that. I think it's just baby's temperament. Do things that calm you and maybe it will calm baby too? Try elliminating one thing at a time from your diet to see if baby is reacting to something you're eating. Try lavender, a belly massage, rock in a rocker. That's all I can think of.

I enjoyed DD2's energy. I knew she was in good shape because of it!


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

mama this can be so exausting!!! With my last pregnancy I was fine with the constant assault during the day, but at night I just wanted to cry. I found that laying on my side with a body pillow between my legs and rocking worked really well. Also humming or chanting while relaxing your body.

Caffeine and refined sugar as well as super cold drinks will often agitate your babe, so avoid those!


----------



## pantufla (Jun 7, 2007)

I used to stand and slowly, rhythmically sway my hips back and forth.


----------



## N8'sMom (Jun 25, 2007)

When my baby is super frisky, I rub my belly where I feel her
trying to poke through. I feel like we're holding or hands or something.
It usually calms her down. I know how you feel though. I think
I have the next Mary Lou Retton in my stomach!!!


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

My son was like that in utero, but luckily was quiet at night. He is still an active little 2 year old to this day.

My daughter (I am 36 weeks) is even more active than my son, which I really didn't think was possible. She also does those rapid fire movements and does them often when I am trying to sleep. She will move so hard that she actually jostles me and the mattress. I have even had my husband ask what just happened while we are falling alseep!









I usually just hum and rub my belly gently and she will start to settle down. Ditto the others about rocking your hips, going for a relaxing walk and avoiding caffiene/ sugar/ super cold drinks.


----------



## xixstar (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm with you on feeling this way... I read that babies sleep 90-95% of the time at this point-- I was thinking maybe 90% of each minute, but eve that would be stretch. My ribs could certainly use a break sometimes.

I do find hip circles and bouncing on the ball to be helpful. But mostly, during the day it isn't too overwhelming, it's when I want to go to sleep that it drives me batty. I'm doing a hypno program right now and there is one part where the speaker says "Your baby is calm and..." and I can't help laughing cause at that moment the baby seems anything but calm.


----------



## ainh (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, I'm a little reluctant to share this, but my guy was one of those crazy ones too and I think it was because I was eating things that he was severely allergic to and he was reacting in utero.

I kind of knew that something was wrong because no one else had ever seen a baby thrash that much. It wasn't kicking...it was thrashing. And it was SO uncomfortable for me. I couldn't drive when he was in full thrash mode because it was too uncomfortable.

It was always from about 9pm-2am that he really went nuts. After dinner. He'd have spurts after almost all my meals though. Turns out that he's severely allergic to sesame and dairy -- about all I ate through pregnancy was cheese and hummus! Poor baby.

He was a calm baby and happy baby, even though I continued to eat his allergens for awhile (before I knew) and he was getting them through breastmilk...it's just a lot more diluted than direct exposure in utero.

Hopefully your LO is just really active. But you might start to note if it's much worse after you eat dairy or eggs (the main allergy culprits).


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

That's interesting Ainh, my DS was extremely active in Utero (and still is, he never stops moving, not even too much while sleeping) but he does have a cow dairy intolerance and I ate plenty of it while pregnant. You might see if it peaks after eating certain foods.

Other than that i wanted to commiserate, i have a permanent bulge right where DS liked to try to stand up inside me with his butt in the air frequently during the pregnancy and I always looked like Alien was trying to come out of my stomach. In some ways its reassuring to know your baby is there, but it is very tiring.


----------



## HidaShara (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avivaelona* 
Other than that i wanted to commiserate, i have a permanent bulge right where DS liked to try to stand up inside me with his butt in the air frequently during the pregnancy and I always looked like Alien was trying to come out of my stomach. In some ways its reassuring to know your baby is there, but it is very tiring.

Lol, is that what that is? My babe does this ALL the time. It freaks my DH right out. I couldn't even figure out what part of the body is was that (s)he was pushing up with.

As to food allergies - well, I hope not! So far, though, it seems that the baby is most active when I'm hungry. Eating (especially heavy meals rather than snacks) sometimes calms it down. But then other days, eating some snacks makes it really hyper - apples, for example!

Thanks for all the suggestions so far! It's nice to know that I'm not alone with an athletic baby!


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

I find that if I do a lot to physically exhaust myself the baby stops moving around. I'm not really supposed to do that, but sometimes it is worth it.


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

My son was super active during the day, but I never noticed it at night. Hubby did - cause I'd snuggle up next to him and he'd feel the kicks, but I slept right through. Anyway, my son liked the feeling of the shower in utero, and I'd sort of rub his back while I was in there. He still likes flowing water and having his back rubbed up and down gently.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

The only time my son would really stop moving was in the car ... maybe the vibrations. Of course, being in the car makes me nauseous when I'm pregnant, so generally speaking I'd rather be kicked.

(My babes always seem to sit breech ... you haven't known joy until you're getting regular full-strength kicks to your cervix.







)


----------



## guestmama9916 (Jun 24, 2006)

*


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm remembering something my weird coworker told me about when I was pregnant with my first monster as she recalled her own pregnancy.

She told me when her baby was all extra hyper and she couldn't sleep, she'd roll over and put her belly on her husband. She said the baby would start kicking and jostling him around, and she couldn't feel it as much and she was able to sleep.

Now, when she told me this, I thought it sounded theoretically inaccurate. I mean if something is inside you doing a dance, how can you just put your belly on somebody else and not feel it??? I dismissed that as another one of her crazy ideas.

But when I got far enough along and my baby was jostling around (he always did it in the morning while we were in bed..), I tested it one day, I put my belly on my sleeping husband to see what would happen. It felt like he calmed down a little bit...but, er...he hadn't, he was actually putting a number on my husband. He's like, "zzz........!! what...what?.....Dear, what do you keep nudging me for?" what do you want"" It was so funny. I did it a lot in the mornings to tease him when I had been bounced and internal-alienized awake...I was able to put my belly on my husband and doze (more or less..) while the monster woke daddy up. No sense in only one of us both being awake.

It's not really a real "fix" to your problem, but it's fun to try.


----------

